# CANCELLED Type 1 diabetes, exercise & diet, Leeds Beckett Uni, 8 - 10 Sept 2017



## Copepod (May 18, 2017)

Details here: http://www.leedsbeckett.ac.uk/events/faculty-events/type-1-diabetes-event/

Currently, expressions of interest are sought, rather than bookings. Cost expected to be about £50 for weekend, to include activities and midday & evening meals & refreshments, but not accommodation. I know nothing more than what is stated in the weblink above.

(Duplicate post, I know. I've also posted in Events for reference)


----------



## Copepod (Jun 6, 2017)

Emails have been sent to people who registered their interest. 100 places available.


----------



## Bloden (Jun 9, 2017)

Do they run this every year? I'll have to wait til next year, if so - must put a note in my diary to look out for it.


----------



## Copepod (Jun 9, 2017)

I know nothing more than what I've posted.This is the first event of its type at Leeds Beckett University.


----------



## Copepod (Jun 16, 2017)

Booking available here: https://leedsbeckettsport.eu.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_38GyUWUVVkOhaaF
Apparently there was an online glitch, now resolved. Cost is £100 for activities and meals, but not accommodation nor breakfast.


----------



## Bloden (Jun 20, 2017)

Thanks, Copepod.


----------



## Copepod (Jul 24, 2017)

Event has been cancelled. I received an email today, which included this text: 
"Thank you for registering for the Type 1 Diabetes Managing Food and Insulin for Activity event. Unfortunately, due to lower levels of uptake than anticipated we have taken the difficult decision to postpone the event until early next year. As a not-for-profit initiative, it is important to us that we are able to provide a high-quality event that is both affordable to our participants and sustainable for our partners. We appreciate that this will be a disappointment and a FULL refund will be paid into the account that you paid with by the end of the week. We would like to take this opportunity to thank you for your interest and hope that we have your continued support in the future. Whilst we plan to move the event into next year, the University will be holding a number of free public engagement events specifically for the type 1 diabetes community."


----------



## Bloden (Jul 26, 2017)

Aw, that's a shame. I hope they run it next year.


----------

